# 1938 Schwinn New World Restoration



## Bozman (May 30, 2016)

I just finished restoring a Ladies 1938 Schwinn New World. The handle bars were to rusty to just shine up so several coats of Rustoleum Metallic Aluminum Paint did the trick. I have many WW2 era bike that had their handle bars painted silver.  I have 2 other rather rusted pre war New Worlds with Sturmey Archer 2 speeds and locking forks. I will probably rebuild the Men's and sell the woman's frame.


----------



## Bozman (May 31, 2016)

Did a bunch of research and 1938 was the first year of production for the New World model.  

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 10, 2019)

What's the serial number? Your New World has drop outs which first came on the 1940 and up models.


----------

